# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Shqiptar i besimit ortodoks në Maqedoni kërkon rikthim të vetëdijes kombëtare!

## DYDRINAS

Josif Bageri, dëshmitari i përjetshëm i shqiptarëve ortodoksë të Rekës

26-08-2011 / Nga Branko Manolovski

Ju, studiues të nderuar të këtij simpoziumi, kushtuar Jetës dhe Veprës se Josif Bagerit,  mbase mund të shfaqni habinë përse pikërisht unë jam i detyruar të paraqes me shkrim kumtesën në gjuhën maqedonase, edhe pse jam bashkëvendës i Josif Bagerit dhe i përkas të njëjtit komunitet etnik. Ndodh kjo sepse unë di të flas në gjuhën shqipe, dialektin që ma kanë mësuar prindërit e mi shqiptarë, Nëna Zafirkë dhe Babai Manojl, por, fatkeqësisht, nuk di të shkruaj e as të lexoj në gjuhën shqipe. Ndaj, me këtë rast dëshiroj të them disa gjëra më përmbajtësore, që mund ti them vetëm duke i shkruar dhe paraqitur në gjuhën maqedonase apo angleze. Ju lutem, me mirëkuptoni që kumtesën time në gjuhën shqipe do ta lexojë dikush tjetër.
Tani mbase është vendi të shtrojmë pyetjen, në dukje paksa vulgare: Mos ndoshta Josif Bageri ishte humbës në angazhimin e tij për arsimimin dhe çlirimin e popullit tonë!? Në makroplan, nëse mund të shprehem kështu, mendoj se Josifi doli goxha i fituar, pasi ai tani po i rikthehet Shkupit si Përmendore, aty ku në vitin 1908 pati mbajtur fjalim para rreth 3.500 shqiptarëve, duke ua kushtuar edhe një poezi. Kurse fitoret e popullit të tij, për të cilin u angazhua me tërë qenien mendore dhe fizike, gjithashtu janë të mëdha, nga se edhe Kosova u çlirua nga pushtimi serb, kurse populli shqiptar në Maqedoni po përparon drejtë barazisë nacionale me popullin maqedonas. Ju studiues të nderuar sigurisht do të jepni përgjigje të shumta në këtë pyetje, por nuk ma merr mendja se do të jepni përgjigjen që dëshiroj të jap unë, e cila mund të keqkuptohet si përgjigje subjektive. Që tani më duhet të shfaq mendimin, se në mikroplan, fatkeqësisht, Josifi doli i humbur, sepse kësaj hapësire i janë tjetërsuar pothuajse të gjithë pjesëtarët e komunitetit të tij më të ngushtë - shqiptarët e besimit ortodoks. Ata tashmë, pothuajse tërësisht, po prezantohen si maqedonas, por nuk e di nëse po prezantohen si maqedonas sllavë, apo maqedonas me prejardhje nga maqedonasit antikë ilirë, meqë edhe ky ridefinim etnik tashmë është një proces tepër i debatueshëm dhe me përplasje brenda popullit maqedonas. Josif Bageri ishte një shqiptar i devotshëm, i lindur në vitin 1870 në Fshatin Nistrovë të Rekës se Epërme. Në atë kohë *Reka e Epërme banohej pothuajse tërësisht me shqiptarë, që u përkisnin dy besimeve fetare: ortodokse dhe myslimane. Nuk i di statistikat e kohës, por e kam me të dëgjuar nga pleqtë tanë se në Rekë të Epërme jetonin më shumë shqiptarë me besim fetar ortodoks se sa me besim mysliman. Shqiptarë ortodoks nuk kishte vetëm në Rekën e Epërme, por pothuajse në gjithë hapësirën e tanishëm të Republikës së Maqedonisë...*
Atëherë Krahina jonë ishte e pushtuar nga Perandoria turke. Varfëria e rëndë e detyroi Josifin të emigrojë në moshën 17-vjeçare, siç e ka detyruar edhe stërgjyshin tim, Manojl Tanashin dhe shumë bashkëvendës të tjerë. Ai emigroi si analfabet, sepse në atë kohë, jo që nuk kishim shkollë shqipe, por nuk kishim as edhe alfabet. Nuk e di mendimin e studiuesve, por mua me ka habitur fakti se përse shumë popuj nën Perandorinë Otomane kishin autonomi fetare, kulturore e arsimore, pos popullit shqiptar? Në Sofje Josifi bie në kontakt me emigrantë të tjerë shqiptarë, nga të cilët mësoi shkrim e lexim në gjuhën shqipe. Qysh atëherë ai u angazhua me përkushtim për arsim e çlirim të popullit tonë. Më mirë se sa unë, biografinë e tij duhet ta dini ju studiues të nderuar, kurse unë këtu po paraqes këto pak të dhëna, sepse do tmë duhen për të argumentuar mendimin tim, përse Josif Bageri rezulton humbës në mikroplan. Pasi popujt e Gadishullit të Ballkanit, ku të bashkë-organizuar, ku veç e veç, përfundimisht u çliruan nga pushtimi shumëshekullor turk, hapësirat tona në vitin 1913 menjëherë u pushtuan nga Mbretëria Serbe. Josifi u kthye nga emigracioni dhe vendosi të japë kontributin e tij, me mendim se nuk do të përndiqej si përpara. Ai shpalli kandidimin për parlamentar në Krahinë të Dibrës. Por pushtuesit serb që ishin më brutal se sa pushtuesit turq, e përndoqën. Që atëherë Josifi u arratis në Shqipëri, për tu angazhuar në Qeverinë e Ismail Qemalit dhe nuk ka të dhëna të jetë kthyer më në vendlindje.
Në qershor të vitit 1915, pas konsultimeve që pati me Fan Nolin, Faik Konicën e personalitete të tjerë, se çfarë qëndrimi duhet të mbanin ndaj Princ Vidit, Josifi udhëtoi nga Durrësi në Prishtinë për të akorduar qëndrimet edhe me Hasan Prishtinën. Në rrethana ende të panjohura, në moshën 45-vjeçare, ai vdes në Prishtinë dhe, fatkeqësisht, as varrin ende nuk ia dimë, për ta rivarrosur pranë prindërve të tij, në Nistrovë, siç na e ka lënë amanet...
Për të shpjeguar se çfarë ndodhi në Krahinën tonë pas vitit 1913, më lejoni të jap ca informata telegrafike për paraardhësit e mi, që janë përafërsisht të ngjashme me secilën familje ortodokse shqiptare të Krahinës sonë, pra edhe me pasardhësit e Josif Bagerit. Katragjyshi im, Manojli, i cili jetoi në vitin 1830 - 1903, ishte i emigruar në Stamboll, siç ishte i emigruar edhe vëllai i Josifit, Mihali dhe shumë shqiptarë tjerë të këtyre anëve. Manojli dhe vëllai i tij, Lazari, në vitin 1882 ia dolën të ndërtonin atje një hotel, të cilin e emërtuan "Arnaut an", një emërtim që tregon për karakterin e tyre patriotik. Atëherë ata e kishin mbiemrin Tanashi. Edhe djali i Manojlit, Dhimitri që jetoi gjatë viteve 1865-1932, e kishte mbiemrin Tanashi. Pas pushtimit serb, Familjes sonë iu imponua mbiemri Tanasheviq, kurse familjes se katër vëllezërve të Josif Bagerit, - Simonit, Todorit, Mihailit dhe Manailit, - që jetonin po në këto hapësira, iu imponua mbiemri Jovanoviq, meqë Babai i Josifit dhe i vëllezërve të tij quhej Jovan, i biri i Nikollës. Mbiemrin Tanasheviq u detyrua ta mbaj edhe djali i Dhimitrit, gjegjësisht Babai im, Manojli, i cili lindi në vitin 1903 dhe rrojti deri në vitin 1983. Mbretëria serbe, nga viti 1913 deri në vitin 1941 ushtroi politikë tepër barbare ndaj popullsisë shqiptare, të besim fetar mysliman, ortodoks dhe katolik, por edhe ndaj popullit maqedon. Por ama përqendrimin fillestar asimilues pushtuesi serb e koncentroi ndaj popullatës shqiptare me besim ortodoks, duke e shpërdoruar për këtë politikë asimiluese edhe kishën nacionaliste serbe.
Pas formimit të Republikës se Maqedonisë në vitin 1944 Familjes sonë iu ndryshua mbiemri nga Tanasheviq në Manojlovski, kurse Familjes Bageri nga Jovanoviq në Jovanovski... Në vitin 1941 në Fshatin Kiçinicë të Rekës se Epërme kam lindur unë. Babai e kishte emrin Manojl, kurse Nëna Zafirkë. Në familjen tonë dhe në familjet e të gjithë kushërinjve, fqinjëve dhe në gjithë Rekën e Epërme flitej vetëm gjuha shqipe. *E kam të freskët një kujtesë të hidhur nga viti 1948, kur isha 7-vjeçar. Me dhimbje e mbaj mend, sepse ishte fillesa e goditjes se rëndë të identitetin tim shqiptar. Në atë vit motra ime, Jelica, që ishte më e madhe se unë 5 vite, me shoqëroi për në shkollën fillore në Fshatin Belqicë, meqë Babain e kisha të emigruar në Stamboll. Kur hymë në klasë asnjëri nga fëmijët e fshatit tim dhe të fshatrave fqinjë nuk dinim pothuajse asnjë fjalë në gjuhën serbishte ose maqedonishte. Mësuesi me rrahu me vizore vetëm për faktin se nuk dita si i thonë kushëririt në gjuhë maqedonishte...* Njerëz të mirë, shpresoj të më mirëkuptoni, nuk dëshiroj të rrëfej se sa rëndë e kam përjetuar atë të rrahur nga mësuesi im i parë vetëm për "fajin" se nuk dija si i thonë kushëririt në gjuhën maqedonishte. Siç e thashë, në vitet e para të Republikës të sapoformuar të Maqedonisë, e tërë popullsia shqiptare e Rekës se Epërme, ortodokse dhe myslimane, gjuhë komunikimi në shtëpi e ka pasur vetëm gjuhën shqipe. Nëna ime nuk dinte asnjë llaf në gjuhën maqedonishte ose në ndonjë gjuhë tjetër. Por ama tani, me fëmijët dhe nipërit e mi në Amerikë komunikoj kryesisht në gjuhë angleze, me nipat e mbesat e mia këtu, të lindur pas viteve të 60-ta, më duhet të flas pothuajse vetëm në gjuhën maqedonishte. Dhe këta tani po shfaqin habinë e tyre, se përse unë nuk e kam harruar shqipen e prindërve të mi?
*Për të sqaruar dukurinë e asimilimit tonë, meqë jam goxha i moshuar, po sjell tre emra konkret të personaliteteve tanë.* Fillimisht do të përmend emrin e një personaliteti, prindërit e të cilit kanë qenë shqiptarë. Ai është djali i Hallës sime, Velikës, *Video Smilevski  Bato, i shpallur Heroi i Popullit në Republikën e Maqedonisë*. Videon edhe mund ta quajnë maqedonas, meqë sa ishte gjallë nuk është deklaruar ndonjëherë publikisht se prindërit e tij ishin shqiptarë. Por ama Hallës sime, Velikës dhe Burrit të saj Uroshit, prindër të Videos, me çtë drejtë mund tu tjetërsohet identiteti i tyre shqiptar!? Sa herë që Video Smilevski vinte te dajallarët në Kiçinicë, e vinte shpesh, flisnim vetëm shqip, në gjuhën tonë amtare. Ndonjë bisedë të asaj kohe e kam mbajt mend edhe unë, por nuk është vendi këtu që ti rikujtoj... Personaliteti tjetër është *ish-Kryetari i Akademisë se Shkencave të Maqedonisë, Mateja Matevski*. Babai i tij ka qenë mik me Babain tim në Stamboll. Kur ai u kthye nga Stambolli gjuhë amtare e kishte shqipen. Akademiku i shquari Matevski vazhdon të heshtë se prindërit e tij ishin shqiptarë. Do të bënte gjynah nëse do të thoshte se ata ishin tjetër soj... Kisha një shok timin të ngushtë në shkollën 8-vjeçare në Gostivar. Me te flija në të njëjtën dhomë në konvikt. Emrin e ka *Gligor Jovanovski, i cili tani është anëtar i Akademisë se Shkencave të RM-së*. I njihja prindërit e tij  që të dy shqiptarë. Dhe vetëm para 6 vitesh mësova se ky shoku im është stërnip i Josif Bagerit, pra, djali i Isaisë ishte djal i Manojlit, e ai ishte vëllai i Josifit. Nuk e dija përpara dhe nuk ia fal pse nuk më ka treguar, nga se unë kisha dëgjuar shumë për Josifin nga Babai im, i cili me pat mësuar ca vjersha të tij... Di edhe shumë emra të tjerë, - e si mos ti di emrat e vëllait tim dhe kushërinjve të parë, që janë personalitete në Shkup, por nuk po i përmend, sepse do u marr kohë. Me ketë rast u kërkoj falje që përmenda emrat e këtyre personaliteteve, sepse këta kanë bërë karrierë të shquar këtu dhe mbase nuk dëshirojnë të bëhet publike se prindërit i kishin shqiptarë. Por ama, nuk kam mirëkuptim për asnjërin, sepse edhe në këto rrethana të reja lirie përmbahen për të shfaqur përkatësinë ose prejardhjen e tyre shqiptare. Nuk e di nëse njeriu ka të drejtë të ndërrojë identitetin e vet etnik, por kurrsesi nuk ka të drejtë tua falsifikojë prindërve, sidomos kur ata janë në Botën tjetër të amshimit dhe nuk mund të kundërshtojnë më në këtë botë... *Unë për veten time qe disa vite po i bëjë shërbim kullës se paraardhësve, të ndërtuar para 105 vitesh, për të cilën jam krenar se është kulla ndër më të mëdhatë në rajon. Kulla jonë dhe kullat e kushërinjve në Kiçinicë janë të traditës arkitektonike shqiptare.* Organet përkatëse shtetërore i kanë shpallur si objekte monumentale, por nuk po përkujdesën ti mirëmbajnë. Arsyet konkrete mund ti dinë ata, ama unë kam dyshimin se janë penduar që i kanë shpallur monumente kulturore, sepse kam thënë se ato i përkasin traditës shqiptare dhe kushdo që do të provojë ta falsifikojë "identitetin" e kullës sime, do ta padis...
*Me falni që po e zgjas, por për veten time jam duke e bërë një si katarsis ("pastrim shpirtëror"), duke rifreskuar gjuhën që ma ka mësuar Nëna ime, ndjesë pastë, sepse kur do të vdes, dëshiroj që shpirtrat tanë të komunikojnë si dikur që komunikonim si Nënë e djalë  në gjuhën tonë amtare shqipe... Si mendoni, nuk bëmë gjynah të madh ne bashkëvendësit dhe bashkëkombësit e Josif Bagerit, të besimit fetar ortodoks, por edhe shumë bashkëvendës e bashkëkombës myslimanë, që shndërruam gjatë gjashtë dekadave të fundit gjuhën tonë amtare shqipe në gjuhë serbishte, maqedonishte dhe turqishte*?! Dhe meqë ky tjetërsim etnik ka përmasa të mëdha, a nuk mund të vlerësohet si një humbje edhe e Josif Bagerit, i cili pati hapur shkollën e parë laike në gjuhën shqipe në vitin 1908 në Nistrovë të Rekës se Epërme, për të cilën vetëm pak veta dinë? Dhe bashkë me gjuhën ne ndërruam edhe identitetin etnik, nga shqiptarë në serbë, maqedonas dhe turq. Ky asimilim, i përballuar gjatë 520 viteve të sundimit otoman e turk, ndodhi vetëm nga viti 1913 e ketej, kur na pushtoi e sundoi Serbia dhe vazhdoi gjatë sundimit komunist nga viti 1945 e këtej...
E meqë përmenda atë shkollë të parë shqipe në Maqedoni, më habit fakti se përse tani organet shtetërore nuk pranojnë që shkollën fillore në Nistrovë ta emërtojnë me emrin e Josif Bagerit, siç po kërkojnë banorët e Fshatit dhe mësuesit e kësaj shkolle?! Ju lutem, me duroni edhe ca, sepse po ndjehem i detyruar tua rrëfej ca përjetime të hidhura gjatë viteve të fundit. Pasi mbarova studimet në Zagreb , në vitin 1967, emigrova në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Nuk do tua them arsyet për këtë emigrim, sepse nuk dua tu marr kohën e çmuar për të paraqitur Ju kumtesat Tuaja. Që kur kam dalur në pension, nuk mund të përmbahem pa ardhur vit për viti në vendlindjen time, në kullën tonë në Kiçinicë, ku po qëndroj rreth 5 deri në 7 muaj në vit. *Shpesh po më duket vetja si UFO, kur kushërinjve të mi po ju them se jam shqiptar! Po më duket vetja UFO edhe kur ndonjë bashkëkombësi shqiptar, me besim mysliman, po u prezantohem me emrin Branko dhe po flas me ta shqip. Ata po shfaqin habi se si është e mundur në Maqedoni të kesh emrin Branko, të thuash se je ortodoks, të flasish shqip dhe njëkohësisht të thuash se je shqiptar*. Fatkeqësisht kjo po më ngjan sot e këtu, edhe pse pretendojmë të jetojmë në shoqëri të lirë, demokratike dhe multietnike...
Rrëfeva disa fragmente jetësore të Familjes sime për të shpjeguar jetën e të gjitha familjeve të shqiptarëve ortodoksë në këto hapësira, sepse ngjashmëria është tepër identike, sa i përket tjetërsimit etnik. *Uroj Zoti të na i falë gjynahet, sidomos kur themi se prindërit i kishim serbë, maqedonas, turqë. Mbase është koha, në kuadër të debateve të mëdha për ridefinimin etnik të maqedonasve, të rilindin edhe shqiptarët ortodoksë në Republikën e Maqedonisë*. Këtë ua kemi për borxh shpirtrave të prindërve tanë, ia kemi për borxh shpirtit të Josif Bagerit, i cili sakrifikoi aq shumë për të ardhmen tonë...
E kuptoj, e teprova paksa, prandaj simpoziumit po i dëshiroj punë të mbarë!
Uroj që Shoqata Josif Bageri të realizoj planet e saj për të ndërtuar Shtëpinë "Josif Bageri" dhe Campingun "Krist Josif Bageri" në Nistrovë. Unë nga ana ime do të ndihmoj financiarisht dhe do të angazhohem të bind miq, që të ndihmojnë për tu realizuar këto dhe të tjera plane të Shoqatës, sepse jam i bindur se kështu do të afirmojnë personalitetet e shquara, Josif Bagerin dhe Djalin e tij, Kristin, do të përafrojnë njerëzit e etnive dhe feve të ndryshme në këtë hapësirë tonën të përbashkët.
Falënderoj pushtetin e Republikës se Maqedonisë që po i ndërton Përmendore Josif Bagerit në Shkup. - I përjetshëm qoftë kujtimi dhe respekti për Kristin dhe Josif Bagerin!

Fjala përshëndetëse e mbajtur në simpoziumin kushtuar Josif Bagerit, me 25-26 qershor 2011 në Tetovë 

Gazeta 55

----------

bili99 (22-09-2014),Korcar-L1 (26-09-2014)

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kush janë personalitetet e sotme në Maqedoni që janë shqiptarë?

http://www.pmf.ukim.edu.mk/PMF/Chemistry/members/jovag.htm


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mateja_Matevski

----------


## DYDRINAS

Respekt kombëtar për Branko Manolovski

Nga Shaban Murati

thumbnail.php (360×259)Nuk e njoh personalisht Branko Manolovskin. Më vjen keq që gjatë mandatit tim si ambasador i parë i Shqipërisë në Maqedoni, fati dhe rasti nuk e krijuan një takim. Por mora të shkruaj për të nga befasia dhe emocionet e veçanta, që më shkaktoi fjala e tij përshëndetëse në simpoziumin kushtuar patriotit të madh dhe poetit të vyer të Rilindjes Kombëtare, Josif Bageri, mbajtur në Tetovë, më 25-26 qershor 2011, fjalë e cila është hedhur këto ditë në internet. Është një fjalim, që mund të regjistrohet pa mëdyshje si një nga ngjarjet e shënuara të historisë së çështjes shqiptare në Maqedoni dhe të çështjes shqiptare në përgjithësi.

Shqiptari ortodoks nga Maqedonia, Branko Manolovski, shpalli publikisht se është shqiptar. Është i pari ortodoks në Maqedoni, që afishon publikisht përkatësinë e tij etnike shqiptare dhe se ndjehet krenar për origjinën, gjuhën dhe historinë e komunitetit shqiptar ortodoks në Maqedoni. Ai është i pari ortodoks në Maqedoni, që ndez ekranin e një realiteti të mbyllur dhe të harruar qëllimisht, të ekzistencës së popullsisë ortodokse shqiptare. Branko Manolovski i shpalos opinionit publik të vërtetën tronditëse, se deri në vitin 1948 asnjeri nga fëmijët e fshatit tim dhe të fshatrave fqinje nuk dinim pothuajse asnjë fjalë në gjuhën serbe ose në atë maqedonase, se e tërë popullsia shqiptare e Rekës së Epërme, ortodokse dhe myslimane, gjuhë komunikimi në shtëpi kanë pasur vetëm gjuhën shqipe, se shqiptarë ortodoksë ka pasur pothuajse në të gjithë hapësirën e tanishme të Republikës së Maqedonisë.

Mund të thuhet se akti i tij, vërtet heroik, hap një kapitull të ri të rëndësishëm të ecurisë së çështjes shqiptare në Maqedoni, çështjen e komunitetit, asnjëherë të pranuar zyrtarisht, të shqiptarëve ortodoksë të krahinës së Rekës së Epërme. Shqiptarët ortodoksë të Maqedonisë janë një pjesë e popullit shqiptar, e cila pati fatin tragjik të ndodhet në territoret shqiptare, që iu dhanë Serbisë nga Konferenca e Ambasadorëve të fuqive të mëdha, në fillim të shekullit të kaluar. Më 2 janar të vitit 1913, përfaqësuesit e 25 fshatrave ortodokse shqiptare të Rekës së Epërme i drejtuan një letër ministrit të Jashtëm britanik, Eduard Grej, që kryesonte Konferencën e Ambasadorëve, ku i konfirmonin përkatësinë e tyre shqiptare dhe denonconin shtypjen e egër nga autoritetet serbe. Rrethana tragjike ishte se feja u shfrytëzua si mekanizëm i transformimit të tyre etnik, në fillim në serbë, dhe më vonë në maqedonas, kur Tito krijoi Republikën e Maqedonisë.

Asimilimi nga regjimet serbe dhe maqedonase u shoqërua me harrimin dhe heshtjen nga qeveritë shqiptare, që nga 1945 e deri në ditët tona. As gjatë regjimit komunist në Tiranë dhe as gjatë regjimit demokratik, asnjë udhëheqës apo zyrtar i lartë i Shqipërisë nuk i përmendi kurrë shqiptarët ortodoksë të Maqedonisë, të cilët kombi shqiptar i humbi në një aksident historik. Në librin tim "Çështja shqiptare pas pavarësisë së Kosovës", (Tiranë, 2009), duke analizuar kategoritë e shqiptarëve ortodoksë të maqedonizuar dhe të shqiptarëve myslimanë po ashtu të maqedonizuar, kam shkruar: "Në një zhvillim vërtet demokratik të shtetit dhe në një realizim të standardeve europiane nga Maqedonia, duhet pritur që këto kategori t'i kthehen deklarimit të përkatësisë së tyre reale të gjakut dhe të racës". Fjalimi tronditës i Branko Manolovskit sjell një kambanë alarmi mbarëkombëtar për fatet e një pjese të popullit shqiptar, që ka mbetur si prushi i shuar nën hi. Dëshiroj të besoj se kushtrimin e Branko Manolovskit do ta lexojnë krerët e shtetit të Shqipërisë, Presidenti, Kryeministri, kryetarja e Parlamentit dhe ministri i Jashtëm. Jo vetëm që të mësojnë të vërtetën e fshehur dhe të harruar të shqiptarëve ortodoksë të Maqedonisë, por edhe për ta përfshirë çështjen e njohjes së identitetit dhe të ekzistencës së tyre në axhendat shtetërore dhe diplomatike të takimeve me zyrtarët e lartë të Maqedonisë.

Dëshiroj të besoj se kushtrimin e Branko Manolovskit do ta lexojnë Akademia e Shkencave e Shqipërisë dhe institucionet e specializuara shkencore të albanologjisë, për të përfshirë në studimet dhe ekspeditat e tyre kërkimore komunitetin ortodoks të Rekës së Epërme dhe zonave të tjera në Maqedoni. Sepse është mirë që shkohet deri në Ukrainë apo në Kaukaz për të qëmtuar ngulimet etnike arbëreshe, që kanë mbijetuar në oqeanin sllav, por është e pafalshme që tani, 20 vjet pas shembjes së komunizmit, të vazhdohet me mungesën e një sensibiliteti shkencor dhe akademik për një popullsi shqiptare, që e kemi tek buzët.

Dëshiroj të besoj se fjalimin e Branko Manolovskit do ta lexojnë edhe kisha Autoqefale Ortodokse Shqiptare. Sepse ishte feja, të cilën autoritetet serbe dhe maqedonase e përdorën si shkopin magjik të transformimit etnik të ortodoksëve shqiptarë në Maqedoni. Dhe ka një rol për kishën Ortodokse të Shqipërisë për të kërkuar që t'i kthejë grigjës së saj komunitetin ortodoks shqiptar në Maqedoni.

Dëshiroj të besoj se partitë politike shqiptare në Maqedoni, qofshin në qeveri apo jashtë saj, do të nxiten të përfshijnë në programet e tyre politike apo të marrëveshjeve me qeveritë maqedonase, edhe çështjen e shqiptarëve ortodoksë. Është pozitive, që do të ngrihet në Shkup një përmendore e përfaqësuesit më të shquar të shqiptarëve ortodoksë të Maqedonisë, Josif Bageri, i cili hapi shkollën e parë shqipe në vitin 1908, në fshatin e tij të lindjes në Nistrovë të Rekës. Por, është e pakuptueshme që disa organe zyrtare në Shkup, refuzojnë kërkesën e banorëve të këtij fshati për t'i dhënë shkollës fillore emrin e Josif Bagerit

Branko Manolovski shtron një problem të madh, jo vetëm në plan historik, por në radhë të parë aktual. Problemi ka të bëjë me njohjen, identifikimin dhe identitetin e shqiptarëve ortodoksë në Maqedoni. Ka të bëjë me detyrimin për të mbrojtur identitetin kombëtar, që kërcënohet edhe në ditët tona demokratike. Ai është aq aktual në kohën kur në Shqipëri është paralajmëruar se do të organizohet regjistrimi i popullsisë dhe kur mbi shtresa dhe grupe shoqërore, krahinore apo fetare, po ushtrohet një trysni e jashtëzakonshme, e mbidheshme dhe e nëndheshme, për të transformuar përkatësinë etnike.

Dhe sa të mjerë duken ata zyrtarë të lartë të shtetit, të cilët këshillojnë qytetarët e Shqipërisë që "të deklarohen siç ndjehen e jo siç janë", kur i krahason me racionalizmin dhe shpirtin e pamposhtur të Branko Manolovskit, i cili thotë "nuk e di nëse njeriu ka të drejtë të ndërrojë identitetin e vet etnik, por kurrsesi nuk ka të drejtë tani të falsifikojë atë të prindërve". Institucionet shtetërore dhe zyrtare në Shqipëri dhe në Kosovë nuk duhet t'i kundrojnë shqiptarët ortodoksë të Maqedonisë si relike apo si artifakt arkeologjik, por si pjesë e trungut dhe e trashëgimisë fizike, kulturore, historike dhe shpirtërore të popullit shqiptar në trojet e veta në gadishullin e Ballkanit.

Kjo quhet detyra e ringjalljes kombëtare. Sepse çështja e shqiptarëve ortodoksë të Rekës apo të brigjeve te liqenit të Ohrit, nuk mund të ndahet nga populli shqiptar në Maqedoni. Për fat të keq, përkatësia fetare është interpretuar shpesh si një kufi ndarës etnik, gjë që nuk mund të tolerohet më, dhe komuniteti ortodoks shqiptar duhet të marrë vendin si pjesë e çështjes, e kërkesave dhe e të drejtave të popullit shqiptar në Maqedoni. Regjistrimet e popullsisë në Maqedoni që nga 1994, nuk i kanë emërtuar kurrë shqiptarët ortodoksë si shqiptarë, por si maqedonas. Gjërat nuk mund të lëvizin, nëse nuk sensibilizohen partitë politike shqiptare, institucionet dhe OJQ-të e shumta në Maqedoni, për të ndihmuar shqiptarët ortodoksë të fitojnë lirinë e shprehjes së përkatësisë së humbur etnike. Branko Manolovski hedh kushtrimin e madh: "Është koha të rilindin edhe shqiptarët ortodoksë në Republikën e Maqedonisë. Këtë ua kemi borxh shpirtrave të prindërve tanë, ia kemi borxh shpirtit të Josif Bagerit".

Shqiptarët ortodoksë në Maqedoni janë pjesë e pandarë e çështjes shqiptare në atë shtet. Pas pavarësisë së Kosovës, çështja e statusit dhe e të drejtave të popullit shqiptar në Maqedoni përfaqëson përbërësin kryesor të çështjes së pazgjidhur shqiptare në Ballkan. Kjo nuk ka të bëjë as me ëndrrat folklorike dhe as me rapsoditë e "bashkimeve kombëtare duke prishur shtete të tjera", me të cilat më shumë provokohen nënqeshje nëpër tavolinat diplomatike për shqiptarët, të cilët "nuk janë në gjendje të bëjnë as bashkimin kombëtar të patateve".

Shqiptari i nderuar ortodoks nga Maqedonia, Branko Manolovski foli fjalë profetike dhe dha një mesazh nga më të rrallat dhe më të çmuarit në hapësirat mbarëshqiptare. Ai e meriton një respekt mbarëkombëtar për guximin dhe rrugën e re. Ai e meriton dhe një nderim në formën e dekorimit nga shteti i Shqipërisë, sepse ka kryer një vepër, e cila, për nga vlerat kombëtare, le prapa shumë nga ata të listës së të dekoruarve të shtetit shqiptar. Faleminderit, Branko!

http://www.24-ore.com/index.php/krye...anolovski.html

----------


## DYDRINAS

http://english.albeu.com/albania-news/orthodox-albanians,-assimilated-and-forgotten-in-macedonia/41292/

----------

bili99 (22-09-2014)

----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## Hyllien

Asimilimi i kësaj pjese, sic e kam cekur dhe më parë ka ardhur nga islamizimi i popullatës Shqiptare. E njëjta gjë ky fraksion ekstrem po mundohet të bëj sot me Orthodoksët në Jug, duke i quajtur Grekë vetë sot e qysh nga koha e Ali Pashait, dhe habitet përse Greqia ka aq shumë ndikim atje. Kjo lojë e shëmtuar bëhet vec me një qëllim, zhdukjen e krishtërimit nga Shqipëria dhe vendosjes së një republike aziatike islamike. Përfundimin e komunës së Rekës do kenë  të gjithë shqiptarët joislamikë nëse vazhdohet me këtë trend.

----------


## Genti..

> Asimilimi i kësaj pjese, sic e kam cekur dhe më parë ka ardhur nga islamizimi i popullatës Shqiptare. E njëjta gjë ky fraksion ekstrem po mundohet të bëj sot me Orthodoksët në Jug, duke i quajtur Grekë vetë sot e qysh nga koha e Ali Pashait, dhe habitet përse Greqia ka aq shumë ndikim atje. Kjo lojë e shëmtuar bëhet vec me një qëllim, zhdukjen e krishtërimit nga Shqipëria dhe vendosjes së një republike aziatike islamike. Përfundimin e komunës së Rekës do kenë  të gjithë shqiptarët joislamikë nëse vazhdohet me këtë trend.


Ksaj radhe nuk pajtohem me ty Hyllien , edhe pse kam respektin te ti .
Nuk eshte vetem Reka e Madhe qe u asimiluan Ortodokset , jane viset tjera , eshte Nishi , Mali i Zi (fiset Kuqi , Daci etj )jane Arvanitet , dmth ku ishte kjo Fe prezente u be asimilimi i Shqiptareve , kurse te Katoliket e Muslimanet nuk ndodhi e njejta , pse vetem te Ortodokset ?

----------


## Genti..

Ku jane keta Ortodoks Shqiptar sot neper Kishat e Deqanit e Pejes qe ishin  :

http://www.kosovo.net/od1.jpg
http://www.kosovo.net/od3.jpg
http://www.kosovo.net/od3.jpg


Une e di ku jane , jane SERB sot  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Hyllien

> Ksaj radhe nuk pajtohem me ty Hyllien , edhe pse kam respektin te ti .
> Nuk eshte vetem Reka e Madhe qe u asimiluan Ortodokset , jane viset tjera , eshte Nishi , jane Arvanitet , dmth ku ishte kjo Fe prezente u be asimilimi i Shqiptareve , kurse te Katoliket e Muslimanet nuk ndodhi e njejta , pse vetem te Ortodokset ?


E keqja e këtij debati, është që kulturalisht muslimanët janë asimiluar në një fe tjetër. Vec se bërthama e shtetit shqiptar(Shtetit të Fundit që Doli i Pavarur dhe me 1/6 e sipërfaqes së tij) ishte muslimane kjo nuk do të thotë se ajo pjesë i shpëtoi asimilimit. Lufta Greke për pavarsi sic e kam cekur dhe më parë qe një luftë civile mes Shqiptarëve që ishin koshient se ishin të tillë, dhe ata që luftonin për portën e madhe për interesa vetiake, politike etj(psh Vrionasit me shokë, latifondistë të mëdhenj të perandorisë).

Kjo cështja e islamizimit shqiptar prek cdo gjë që po ndodh sot, nga shitja e detit tek Greqia nga një Islamik(Familja e Berishës është ndër më të devotshmet ndaj Islamit, madje që e rrespekton cdo ligj të saj), tek futja në nje konferencë që kulturalisht, gjeografikisht etj nuk i përkasim, e deri tek nënshkrimet për shkolla greke e ndryshime historishë me Turqit, si dhe kollitja që kemi ndaj Serbit dhe Rusit. Fundia ne kemi humbur 5/6 e territorit origjinal, c'rëndësi ka se humbëm dhe një copë deti.

----------


## TetovaMas

> Asimilimi i kësaj pjese, sic e kam cekur dhe më parë ka ardhur nga islamizimi i popullatës Shqiptare. E njëjta gjë ky fraksion ekstrem po mundohet të bëj sot me Orthodoksët në Jug, duke i quajtur Grekë vetë sot e qysh nga koha e Ali Pashait, dhe habitet përse Greqia ka aq shumë ndikim atje. Kjo lojë e shëmtuar bëhet vec me një qëllim, zhdukjen e krishtërimit nga Shqipëria dhe vendosjes së një republike aziatike islamike. Përfundimin e komunës së Rekës do kenë  të gjithë shqiptarët joislamikë nëse vazhdohet me këtë trend.



Nuk ka te beje aspak islamizimi ketu . Udheheqesit shqipetare ,politikane shqipetare ne Maqedoni duhet ta studijojne kete pune dhe te ju kthehet identiteti ketyre njeresve te asimiluare duke i ndihmuare ata me ndertimin e kishes ortodokse shqipetare ne Maqedoni .

Dihet e gjithe procedura e tyre se si jane asimiluare , pore koha eshte qe ne shqipetaret te reagojme menjehre dhe gjithe ate popullate shqipetare ortodokse ta kthejme ne identitetin tone shqipetare.

----------


## TetovaMas

> Ku jane keta Ortodoks Shqiptar sot neper Kishat e Deqanit e Pejes qe ishin  :
> 
> http://www.kosovo.net/od1.jpg
> http://www.kosovo.net/od3.jpg
> http://www.kosovo.net/od3.jpg
> 
> 
> Une e di ku jane , jane SERB sot


Katastrofa me e madhe qe i ndodhi popullit tone shqipetare .

----------


## TetovaMas

> http://english.albeu.com/albania-news/orthodox-albanians,-assimilated-and-forgotten-in-macedonia/41292/


C'fare tragjedie qe nuk falet.

----------


## yllbardh

> Asimilimi i kësaj pjese, sic e kam cekur dhe më parë ka ardhur nga islamizimi i popullatës Shqiptare. E njëjta gjë ky fraksion ekstrem po mundohet të bëj sot me Orthodoksët në Jug, duke i quajtur Grekë vetë sot e qysh nga koha e Ali Pashait, dhe habitet përse Greqia ka aq shumë ndikim atje. Kjo lojë e shëmtuar bëhet vec me një qëllim, zhdukjen e krishtërimit nga Shqipëria dhe vendosjes së një republike aziatike islamike. Përfundimin e komunës së Rekës do kenë  të gjithë shqiptarët joislamikë nëse vazhdohet me këtë trend.


Ky problem nuk duhet të shikohet vetëm nga një kënd, ne duhet gjithnjë që të kemi parasysh se çdo herë kur kemi të bëjmë me një problematikë të këtij lloji ne kemi dy palë. Sepse çdo acarim kërkon që të jenë prezent dy palë se përndryshe edhe nuk do të quhej  acarim. Kemi reakcionin dhe kundër-reakcionin. Dhe kjo smadhohet kur kemi të bëjmë me forca reakcionare të verbuara nga ideologjia/religjioni në të cilën të dyja palët besojnë dhe assesi nuk duan që të vijnë deri te kompromija. Këtë fenomen e kemi parë në të kaluarën me rastin e kontradiktave të arvanitasve me shqiptarët muslimanë dhe po ashtu në rastin e komunistëve me ballistët.
Unë personalisht jam ithtarë i çdo gjëje, pa marrë parasysh se a është religjion apo diçka tjetër, me masë të caktuar. Sepse kur kalohet kufiri i p.sh. një kritike me qëllim të mirë reakcionin që do ta marrim do të jetë negativë.
P.S. 



> Kjo lojë e shëmtuar bëhet vec me një qëllim, zhdukjen e krishtërimit


Konkluzioni juaj këtu është me vendë por, si krishterizmi po ashtu edhe myslimanizmi qëllimin kryesor kanë që të fitojnë sa më shumë adhurues dhe që të zhdukin të tjerët që nuk kanë besim të njëjtë. Gjë absurde për një njeri që logjikon sepse që të dyja këto religjione kanë të përbashkët besimin në një Zot atëherë pse këto nuk nisen nga gjërat e përbashkëta dhe të koekzistojn me njëra tjetrën sepse asnjëra nuk mundë të pohon me një siguri 100% se janë besimi i vërtet, sepse këtu nuk dihet përfundimi por edhe nga ky shkak quhet besim.

----------


## DYDRINAS

... *Unë isha si delja e humbur, por falë juve u gjenda sërish. Më thotë njëri çka të duhet bre ty shqiptarizmi, pse ndërron. I thash jo jo nuk ndërroj unë, unë kam qenë I ndërruar deri tani, unë vetëm se u ktheva në vendin tim*. Un kam të flas me mia vjet por falë Iu qofsha juve dhe perëndisë që mbërrita ta shoh këtë dit, e atë që dua të them unë e tha Josif Bageri ...

http://www.yllpress.com/31316/simpozium-shkencor-kushtuar-josif-bageri-t.html

----------


## DYDRINAS

`E vështirë të jesh shqiptar ortodoks në Maqedoni`

11 gusht 2011


*Ai u bëri thirrje shqiptarëve ortodoks që mos të turpërohen nga origjina e tyre fetare dhe etnike por të deklarohen shqiptarë pa kurrfarë dyshimi. Ai thekson se lumi Vardar ka qenë lum i shenjtë për iliro-dardanët dhe për iliro-maqedonasit dhe për këtë ka filluar një maratonë duke ecur në këmbë nga vendi ku buron lumi Vardar deri në Detin Egje ku edhe derdhet lumi.*


Dibër, 11 gusht - Në prag të 10-të Vjetorit të Marrëveshjes së Ohrit Branko Manojlovski shqiptar ortodoks nga Reka e Epërme komuna Mavrovë  Rostushë thotë se qenka e vështirë të jesh shqiptar ortodoks në Maqedoni. Ai lidhur me 10 vjetorin e MO-së përmes një shkrimi është lutur që shqiptarët dhe maqedonasit të jetojnë në paqe dhe ti falin fajet njëri tjetrit.

Ai u bëri thirrje shqiptarëve ortodoks që mos të turpërohen nga origjina e tyre fetare dhe etnike por të deklarohen shqiptarë pa kurrfarë dyshimi. Ai thekson se lumi Vardar ka qenë lum i shenjtë për iliro-dardanët dhe për iliro-maqedonasit dhe për këtë ka filluar një maratonë duke ecur në këmbë nga vendi ku buron lumi Vardar deri në Detin Egje ku edhe derdhet lumi.

 Ndonjëherë më bëhet sikur tani është kufi virtual për hasmëri shoviniste e fetare mes popujve tanë. Prandaj vendosa të ecë këmbë nga burimi Vrutok (Gostivar) deri në derdhje (Delta Ackcesis) të marr me vete pak ujë në Burim, ta bartë me vete gjatë gjithë rrugës dhe kur do ta derdh në Detin Egje të lutem dhe të uroj: Ua falshin popujt shqiptarë e maqedonasit njëri tjetrit fajet, padrejtësitë e deritanishme.

U shtoftë mirëkuptimi ndëretnik dhe ndërfetar në mes të popujve tanë. Uroj që bashkëqytetarët e komunitetit tonë me prejardhje ose që ndjehen shqiptarë ortodoksë të mos frikësohen e të mos turpërohen të tregojnë prejardhjen e tyre, gjegjësisht përkatësinë e tyre etnike, nga se tani Republika e Maqedonisë po demokratizohet dhe është shteti ynë i përbashkët.

U pranoftë si kompromis emërtimi i shtetit MAQEDONIA ILIRE. Rrjedhtë sa më i pastër uji i Lumit Vardar. Vëllezërve e motrave shqiptare, besimtarë myslimanë ua uroj Muajin e Ramazanit. Falënderoj Shoqatën Josif Bageri që po më mbështet në këtë rrugëtim misionar. Amen !, shkruan mes tjerash në lutjen e tij shqiptari me përkatësi fetare ortodokse Branko Manojlovski nga Reka e Poshtme, përcjell portali Zhurnal.

http://faktiditor.com/?p=14568

----------


## DYDRINAS

DËSHMI E GJALLË PËR SHQIPTARËT ORTODOKSË TË REKËS

Branko Manojlovski tregon të vërtetën sa i përket origjinës së të parëve të tij, shqiptarëve ortodoksë të Rekës. Pohon se vazhdimisht është ndier dhe ndihet shqiptar, edhe pse zyrtarisht është evidentuar në dokumente si maqedonas. Në shenjë sensibilizimi për ngritjen e vetëdijes kombëtare, sidomos për shqiptarët ortodoksë të anës së Rekës, në një rrëfim ekskluziv për gazetën "KOHA", Manojlovski thotë se do ta përshkojë rrjedhën e lumit Vardar në muajin gusht

27.07.2011

Branko Manojlovski, shtatëdhjetëvjeçari nga fshati Kiçinicë i Rekës së Epërme të Gostivarit, i cili publikisht pranoi origjinën e të parëve duke pohuar se vazhdimisht është ndier dhe ndihet shqiptar, edhe pse zyrtarisht është evidentuar në dokumente si maqedonas, ka vendosur që të përshkojë rrjedhën e lumit Vardar nga burimi në fshatin Vërtok e deri në derdhje në Detin Egje.

Këtë e bën në shenjë sensibilizimi për ngritjen e vetëdijes kombëtare, sidomos për shqiptarët ortodoksë të anës së Rekës, të cilët nga rrethana të ndryshme i janë nënshtruar asimilimit nga ana e shtetit. I emocionuar gjatë gjithë kohës, në momente të caktuara edhe me lot në sy, me dialektin gjuhësor të anës së Rekës, Manojlovski nuk fsheh guximin dhe dëshirën që gjeneratave të reja tu rrëfehet e vërteta.

*Një vakt na bënin kaur e turk, e jo vëllezër të një gjaku*

"Idenë për të përshkuar rrjedhën e lumit e kam pasur ndërmend që  fëmijë. Është lumë shumë i bukur dhe i mirë. Por jeta dhe punët që më prisnin e bënë të vetën, harrohesh disi. Mirëpo erdhi vakti që ta realizoj këtë dëshirë. Para disa ditëve isha ulur me do miq në një restorant ngjitur buzë lumit Vardar, rrugës prej Gostivarit për në Mavrovë. Duke e parë lumin, falënderova miqtë që më dërguan në atë vend. Është një lum i madh dhe i bukur, dhe këtë aventurë nëse mund ta quaj, e bëj në ditëlindjen time të shtatëdhjetë me radhë, pra 19 gusht.

Me këtë mision, dua tu bëj me dije njerëzve se sa gabime janë bërë mes njëri-tjetrit, madje vëlla me vëlla. Dua të tërheq vëmendjen për tiu kthyer rrugës së drejtë, ashtu siç është rrjedha e lumit Vardar, të kthjellohemi. Një vakt na bënin kaur e turk e jo se kemi qenë vëllezër të një gjaku. Kur flas për këtë temë, më vjen të qaj, dua të përçoj mesazhin për gjithë ato njerëz, të rrojmë bukur e mirë ashtu siç na ka falur perëndia. Mendoj se vetëm kështu, rruga jonë nuk do të ketë telashe, do të jetë çdo gjë në rregull", shprehet i emocionuar Manojllovski.

"Lumi Vardar ka qenë lumë i shenjtë për ilirodardanët dhe iliro-makedonët. Por ndonjëherë ka qenë dhe më bëhet sikur është edhe tani kufi simbolik për hasmëri shoviniste e fetare mes të dy popujve tanë", kjo është porosia që ai pretendon se e ka dëgjuar nga një zë hyjnor teksa ka qenë i shtrirë buzë gurre, para Kullës së tij në fshatin e tij të lindjes, e që i ka ngjasuar si zëri i nënës së tij, Zafirës. Deri më tani, për bashkudhëtim i janë bashkangjitur dy kunatat Nada dhe Ruzha, si dhe disa nga miqtë e tij. Vendosmëria e tij për ta thënë të vërtetën është e madhe. Shpreh bindjen se e vërteta duhet të dalë në shesh edhe pse me një vonesë të madhe. Është i vetëdijshëm për perkusionet që mund të lindin, por hyjnore, sipas tij, mbetet e vërteta dhe vetëm e vërteta e cila duhet thënë sido që të jetë. "Punët janë tepër të kthjellëta, puna dihet dhe është e çiltër si uji, në këto vise flitej shqip dhe çdo gjë buronte nga motivet kombëtare. Por asimilimi e bëri të vetën, ndikoi fuqishëm në këto anë. Kishte shumë influenca prej anësh, shumë faktorë. Na thirrshin turq e kaurë. Kjo ishte çmenduria, sikur të mos flitej për vëllezër të një gjaku. Reka e Epërme edhe me gjuhë, edhe me traditë e doke, edhe në çdo aspekt tjetër mbetet shqiptare. E ndiej si një forcë nga ana e perëndisë që ta them të vërtetën pikërisht tani, sepse këtë të vërtetë një vakt nuk mund ta thuaje, quhej veprimtari kriminale e armiqësore, shkoj edhe në hapsane. Fort mirë e mbaj mend edhe pse kanë kaluar 70 vjet që kam lindur. Ne nuk dinim të flisnim asnjë fjalë në gjuhën maqedonase, me prindërit komunikonim vetëm në gjuhën shqipe. E tani dikush thotë mos thuaj ashtu se është turp, e pse të jetë mbarë kur e thotë të vërtetën. Ishte interesant, pasi e dhashë mesazhin se ndihem shqiptar si të parët e mi. Merrja thirrje në telefon nga shumë vëllezër e miq të kësaj ane, më përgëzonin për të vërtetën që fola. Unë e kam ditur se është ashti, edhe çdokush tjetër e ka ditur, mirëpo çështja është se duhet të dëftohet. Gjeneratat e reja që lindin duhet ta dinë këtë. Tash çdokush e ka të drejtën e vete se si ndihet, mirëpo është mirë të dihet kjo. Edhe lumë prej perëndisë e arrita këtë ditë që ta them këtë të vërtetë", vazhdon Manojlovski.

*Më thonë se nga ti Branko bëhesh shqiptar*

Misioni i tij nuk është dhe aq i lehtë. Edhe pse i vendosur ta çon punë deri në fund, nuk fsheh brengën se disa çështje janë aq të koklavitura sa rënd mund të rikthehen në binare.

"Kjo është një punë e thellë dhe se di se sa do të sensibilizohet opinioni, bëhet fjalë për asimilim, ka martesa të përziera mes religjioneve dhe nacionaliteteve, shumë rëndë është të ndërrohet diçka. Mirëpo kjo porosi përçon dritë, të dihet e vërteta dhe se ku i kanë rrënjët e veta. Ato të vegjël që lindin tashti duhet ta dinë këtë. Janë të pakët ato njerëz që e dinë këtë të vërtetë. Në një ndeje me disa të rinj vitin e kaluar, ishin shumë 12 veta dhe të gjithë të kësaj ane, u thashë se neve këtu nuk kemi ditur maqedonisht, ato habiteshin me këtë që ua thashë, bile njëri nga ato tha që kjo s'ka rëndësi. Ua ktheva përgjigjen se kjo ka shumë rëndësi. Kishte dhe të tillë që u pajtuan me këtë që thashë unë dhe kërkonin ta dinë të vërtetën e kësaj pune. Tashti se do të ketë efekt kjo punën, nuk mund ta di, ama një gjë e di shumë mirë. Ashtu siç më tha një profesor i historisë, nëse dëshiron të ecësh 1 mijë kilometra, lypet të nisesh nga metri i parë, ku do arrish nuk dihet, mirëpo je nisur. Edhe ky mesazh i imi është nisur për diku e tashti ku do arrin nuk e di. Mirëpo, jam shumë i lumtur që perëndia ma mundësoi dhe që marr mbështetje nga gjithë ju që të dalë në shesh dhe të evidentohet diku kjo e vërtetë. Unë nuk zija besë se do ta shoh këtë ditë, mirëpo ja që erdhi. Shumë veta më thonë se nga ti Branko Manojlovski bëhesh shqiptar, mirëpo ne realisht ato jemi", potencon Manojlovski.

*Konvertimi dhe asimilimi*

Konvertimet dhe asimilimi i një pjese të mirë të popullatës shqiptare, ai e sheh me sy kritik edhe nga roli që ka luajtur religjioni. Edhe pse shpreh simpatinë e tij për njerëzit e fesë, nuk ngurron të thotë se pikërisht ndasitë mes njerëzve në aspektin fetar, kanë ndikuar që vëlla me vëlla të shihen me sy tjetër, madje edhe të ndihen ndryshe nga njëri-tjetri edhe pse kanë qenë të një gjaku. "Në fakt, fajin nuk e ka askush, por edhe e ka gjithkush. Ma problem i madh ka qenë religjioni. Të më falin hoxhallarët dhe priftërinjtë se kam respekt të madh për ato dhe zë besë në perëndi, por vërtet ka pasur paragjykime, ishin të pashkolluar, thirreshin turk e kaur. Kjo bëri shumë dëm të madh. Thirreshim mes veti, erdhi ky turku ose erdhi ky kauri, a ishim vëllezër", shton Manojlovski, i cili duke përshkruar një rast të vërtetë që ka ndodhur para do kohe në një fshat të Rekës së Epërme, mundohet të dëshmon atë që e pohon, origjinën e të parëve.

"Në fshatin Sencë ka një dru arre, edhe arrat qëndrojë gjatë, 2 apo 3 qind vjet, në atë arrë kanë shkuar Muhamedi dhe Marku ta mbledhin, kanë qenë dy vëllezër. Ato vazhduan drejtimet e tyre të jetës dhe harruan se çka janë. Pas një kohe u kujtohet fjala e të parëve, të kthehen sërish tek arra për ta mbledhur. Takohen në vendin e vet dhe pyeten mes veti se kush janë. Thonë që janë kushëri mes veti e jo se vëllezër. Ky është rast i vërtetë. Kjo realisht shumë na ka dëmtuar, sepse shkonim pas religjionit dhe jo pas kombit siç në fakt jemi. Do të duhej të ishte ashtu siç tha Pashko Vasa: Mos shikoni kisha e xhamia, feja e shqiptari asht shqiptaria. Ta dëgjonim ne atë, nuk do të kishte problem, gjithë do ishim shqiptarë, mirëpo nuk e dëgjuam dhe u bëmë turq e kaurë. Është koha për vetëdijesim, të dihet e vërteta se e vërteta është po aq e mirë sa edhe e rëndë. *Dikush më porositi se mos po të vrasin, kujdes. Unë ia ktheva se mua mund të më vrasin, por jo edhe të vërtetën*", shton Manojlovski.

*Në Kiçnicë, gjithçka frymon shqip
*
Dy kullat e ngritura në oborrin familjar, janë tipike shqiptare. Dyert, dritaret dhe çdo element tjetër i vendosur në kullat e familjes Manojlovski burojnë nga tradita e vjetër shqiptare. Nga vizita e bërë te familja Manojlovski, rreth e mban shtëpisë dhe fshatit, çdo gjë frymonte shqip. Kjo dëshmon që banorët që nuk u shpërngulën nga vatrat stërgjyshore të kësaj krahine, me një fanatizëm të paparë i ruajtën shenjat dalluese të kombit shqiptar. E ruajtën gjuhën jo vetëm në shtëpitë e tyre, por edhe në ritet dhe besimet fetare. Mesha jepej në gjuhën shqipe, madje edhe pas shumë tentimeve për asimilimin e tyre gjatë gjithë kohës. Fshati Kiçinicë është një nga 18 katundet e luginës së Rekës. Reka konsiderohet si krahinë e Dibrës, e cila është ndarë në Dibrën e Poshtme dhe në Dibrën e Epërme.

*Nuk ka marrë biletë kthyese për në SHBA*

Në vitin 1969, Branko Manojlovski vendos të shpërngulet nga vendlindja duke udhëtar drejt Çikagos së Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, ku dhe aktualisht është duke jetuar familja e tij. Është baba i tre fëmijëve, dy djemve dhe një vajze, që të tre këta të martuar. Manojlovski është gjysh i gjashtë nipërve dhe mbesave. Pas pensionimit, thuajse pjesën më të madhe të vitit e kalon në vendlindje. Çdo vit biletën kthyese e ka marrë për 6 muaj afat kthimi, sivjet nuk ka vepruar ashtu. Ka ardhur me biletë, por vetëm për një drejtim. Thotë se ka vendosur të qëndron më tepër se viteve të tjera. Branko Manojlovski është edhe kryetari nderi i shoqatës "Josif Bageri" me seli në Tetovë, e cila javë më parë mbajti të parin simpozium shkencor kushtuar veprës së kësaj figure.  

http://www.rrokum.tv/?page=1,22,2451

----------


## DYDRINAS

Branko dhe shqiptarët ortodoksë 

Ilaz Kadriu

(Lidhur me qëndrimet e Branko Manolovski, shqiptar i përkatësisë fetare ortodokse nga Reka e Epërme, rrethi i Dibrës, me rastin e simpoziumit për jetën dhe veprën e Josif Bagerit)

Nga Naçertania te Çubrilloviqi, nga Rankoviqi te 81-shi, historia fatkeqësisht na mëson për vrasje, shpërngulje, rrudhje territoresh, burgosje, ndryshime emrash, çkombëtarizime të planifikuara në mënyrë perfide, siç është rasti i shqiptarëve ortodoks të rrethit të Rekës së Epërme. 

Shqiptarët ortodoks të detyruar të frekuentojnë kishat dhe shkollat serbe, maqedone dhe bullgare, gati krejtësisht u asimiluan duke ruajtur vetëm fenë e krishtere ortodokse në dëm të kombit shqiptar !!!

Shqiptari Branko Manolovski nuk duhet të çuditet lidhur me ndryshimin e mbiemrave shqiptarë në VIQ dhe OSKI-OVSKI. Kjo nuk ka ndodhur vetëm te shqiptarët ortodoksë. I ati im, i përkatësisë muslimane, pasaportën e mbretërisë SKS e kishte me Kadrijeviq në vend të Kadriu. Pas  45-shit, sllavomaqedonët ia hoqën VIQ-in dhe ia " dhuruan" OSKI-n. Pra nga Kadrijeviq u bë Kadrioski dhe vdiq si i tillë.

Me liberalizimin e kohëpaskohshëm të sistemit titist dhe me revolucionin kulturor të shqiptarëve në përgjithësi, u rrit ndërgjegja kombëtare. Ne, gjenerata atëherë e re, edhe pse ballafaqoheshim me pengesa institucionale sistemore, e ndryshuam këtë gjendje së pari duke hequr OSKI-n nga mbiemrat tonë shqiptare, gjithmonë duke menduar se liria dhe mirëqenia e maqedonasve nuk mund të jetë komplete pa lirinë dhe mirëqenien e popujve tjerë, në rastin konkret të shqiptarëve. 

Dhe, tani, në kohë të fundit, ndërgjegja evropiane nuk mund të jetë e qetë me sjellje të mbrapshta të qeverisë maqedone karshi popullit shqiptar në përgjithësi dhe ortodoksëve shqiptarë - stërnipave të Josif Bagerit të Rekës së Epërme, në veçanti. Në këtë drejtim, ideja e Evropës së Bashkuar dhe realiteti i saj nuk mund të lidhen me asnjë lloj diskriminimi. Errësira dhe sjelljet shoviniste, pavarësisht nga triumfi i përkohshëm, nuk mund ta mposhtin dritën, siç do të thoshte i madhi Kadare.

Shqiptarët ortodoksë të Rekës së Epërme gati u gjunjëzuan para pushtetarëve sllavomaqedon nga shija e ëmbël e pushtetit, duke ia kthyer shpinën së pari kombit, e pastaj familjes dhe të parëve të tyre!

Pas 81-shit, njëfarë Nijazi Limanoski, vegël e pushtetit, u mundua me mish e me shpirt t'i konvertojë shqiptarët muslimanë të Baçishtit në makedonski myslimani. 

Por, vetdija e lartë kombëtare ngadhnjeu mbi tendencat ogurzeza të Limanoskit dhe patronëve të tij. Pa rënies së komunizmit në Baçishtë, u ngrit flamuri shqiptar. U hap shkolla shqipe dhe sot në këtë fshat lulëzon shqiptarizmi.

Branko Manolovski, i vetëdijshëm për fatin kombëtar të shqiptarëve ortodoksë të Rekës së Epërme, me guximin e tij heroik dhe me kumtesën e tij për jetën dhe veprën e Bagerit, theu akullin e heshtjes dhe dha një mesazh të qartë rreth deklarimit të bashkëvendasëve të tij si shqiptarë ortodoksë të Rekës së Epërme dhe se në këtë moment ora është 11:55 minuta.

Është koha kur gabimet mund të përmirësohen pa pasoja të rënda politike. Humbjet  eventuale të disa privilegjeve nuk peshojnë rëndë sa humbja e kombit! 

Ismail Qemali vinte nga pozita shumë të larta të Perandorisë Osmane për të shpallur pavarësinë e Shqipërisë. I kishte lënë pas pozitat  dhe privilegjet. Heronjët shqiptarë gjatë luftërave të ndryshme, më parë kanë zgjedhur vdekjen se çkombëtarizimin! Pasuria, luksi, janë të përkohshme dhe janë të pavlefshme para kombit !

Prandaj , kumtesa e Branko Manolovski dhe deklarimet e tij publike për vete dhe të tjerët, janë më shumë se thirrje për vetëdijësim kombëtar. 

Të lindësh shqiptar, nga prindër po ashtu shqiptarë që nuk din maqedonisht, të konvertohesh në një komb tjetër, të pranosh të heqish dorë nga kombi, është me shumë se mëkat. Të largohesh nga kjo botë jo në të njejtën mënyrë si paraardhësit është po ashtu mëkat i dyfishtë. Një herë i kësaj bote, e pastaj i botës tjetër. Të parët e të konvertuarëve edhe në varr nuk do të jenë të qetë, nëse ky problem paraprakisht  nuk rregullohet.

Pra, është koha e zhvillimeve të reja demokratike. Ky fenomen quhet globalizim i përgjthshëm dhe si i tillë duhet shfrytëzuar.  Branko dha shenjë të një starti. Bile përmendi edhe emra të rëndësishëm të shkencës dhe të politikës. 

Opinioni i gjërë për këtë ka ditur në heshtje. Ajo kohë kaloi. Çdo gjë duhet të dal në sipërfaqe. Pa një deklarimi publik të përkatësisë maqedono-pellazgo-ilire të shqiptarëve të Rekës së Epërme, të vdekurit në varr nuk do të kenë qetësinë e duhur në botën e përjetshme.

Është detyrë historike dhe obligim kombëtar para se gjithash e intelegjencës shqiptare ortodokse nga Reka e Epërme, ta thonë të vërtetën historike rreth përkatësisë nacionale, sepse të fshehurit e saj gjer në pafund shkakton dëme të mëdha shpirtërore edhe në botën tjetër!!!



(Autori është sekretar i përgjithshëm i Komunitetit Shqiptaro-Amerikan në Illinois me seli në Çikago)

http://www.ina-online.net/opinione/6513.html

----------


## drenicaku

> Asimilimi i kësaj pjese, sic e kam cekur dhe më parë ka ardhur nga islamizimi i popullatës Shqiptare. E njëjta gjë ky fraksion ekstrem po mundohet të bëj sot me Orthodoksët në Jug, duke i quajtur Grekë vetë sot e qysh nga koha e Ali Pashait, dhe habitet përse Greqia ka aq shumë ndikim atje. Kjo lojë e shëmtuar bëhet vec me një qëllim, zhdukjen e krishtërimit nga Shqipëria dhe vendosjes së një republike aziatike islamike. Përfundimin e komunës së Rekës do kenë  të gjithë shqiptarët joislamikë nëse vazhdohet me këtë trend.


Pajtohem plotesisht me ty

----------


## ganimet

Dhe tani te me kerkojn falje shqiptaret emaqedonis qe une i quja maqedon gjithnji.
Pra sesht turp te thuash per vete ai qe je pamvarsisht qe tjert mund te te thrrasin me nji emer poshtrues.Krenar e ben njeriun te deklarohet se qa ndihet e qfare esht.Pra ne shqiptarizmen  e njeriut esht ta thot te verteten si ai burri lart ,qeper mendimin tim esht trung ,esht krenaria dhe kocka dhe trungu i kombit tan te shum vujtur pore krenar.
Shqiptaret duhet te ken me shum respekt per historin dhe te kaluaren e tyre.Shqiptaret para segjithash jon te mdhenji vetem si shqiptar,kjo zaten esht edhe hapi i par qe duhet ta bejn te vendosur .
Ky hap i shqiptarve te cilet ndjehen shqiptaret para segjithash duhet ta thon pa hezitim ngase ka shqiperia plot shqiptar qe i duan i perkrahin ,i mbeshtesin  ,dhe per te gjith do ket vend ne sofren e shqiptarizmes.
Dhasht Zoti qe ta ket ber hapin me kemb te mbar ky shqiptari madh me besim te i krishter siq ishin edhe eterit tim(mij) pore fatbarrdhsisht qe une e kom ruar shkelqimin e plisit me mir.
Dhasht Zoti yne qe pa u turpruar ta vemi ne kokat tona ate plis dhe te na e rrit shkelqimin e plisit tane nder ne edhe pse fet mund ti kemi te ndryshme por shkelqimi i plisit te bardh edhe nde zemrat tona ta fuse shqiptarizme e humbur nga dallget e kohrave te pa kohra.
O Zoti yne na bashko si dikur me tokat tona det emdet ,amin,amin amin.

----------


## Renea

> Asimilimi i kësaj pjese, sic e kam cekur dhe më parë ka ardhur nga islamizimi i popullatës Shqiptare. E njëjta gjë ky fraksion ekstrem po mundohet të bëj sot me Orthodoksët në Jug, duke i quajtur Grekë vetë sot e qysh nga koha e Ali Pashait, dhe habitet përse Greqia ka aq shumë ndikim atje. Kjo lojë e shëmtuar bëhet vec me një qëllim, zhdukjen e krishtërimit nga Shqipëria dhe vendosjes së një republike aziatike islamike. Përfundimin e komunës së Rekës do kenë  të gjithë shqiptarët joislamikë nëse vazhdohet me këtë trend.


Prap me ty.

Un nuk jam shqiptar per inati te dikujt dhe as per qejfin e dikujt.

Islamizimi i shqiptarve sdo te duhej te asimilonte shqiptaret e feve te ndryshme , dhe ju po na quani turq po ne spo turqizohemi dhe Enveri e ndaloi fejen ose i ateistezoi shqiptaret , por disa qe akoma e mbanin veten per musliman nuk filluan ta ndjejn veten per turq.

Pastaj Reka paska patur me shum fshatra me shqiptar krishter , skan qen te vetmuar , por nje zon e ter , sikur te ishte nje fshat i vetem ose nje lagje e vetme ne ndonje qytet , disi do te kishte kuptim.

I sjella ne nje tem tjeter disa rreshta nga historia , aty shkrunte se asimilimi i shqiptarve krishter kishte filluar para ardhjes se Perandorise Osmane.

----------

